# GOLD PLATING



## lesnpam (Apr 4, 2008)

HI
im going to have a try at gold plating can anyone tell me what the effect would be with different voltage between 1 and 24 volts
best regards
les


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 4, 2008)

I can't help. But have to wonder why you would ask. If you are planning on doing gold (electro)plating, that information would be basic to the effort. Your knowledge base seems too slim to even contemplate doing this. Have your tried Google?


----------



## bitshird (Apr 4, 2008)

Forget the voltage, Amperage is more important, Longer bath times, will result in better and more even plating , , it costs more but a gold anode will give better uniformity than a stainless anode, also electroclean every thing even the anode prior to the Gold,  what rectifier are you using?? what amperage??


----------



## lesnpam (Apr 5, 2008)

HI thanks for the replies
you are right i dont know anything about gold plating i have been using a small pen plater that has given me quite good results this runs of a battery but i hve aquired a voltage regulator that runs to a max of 20volts 20amps and i am thinking of linking this up to the pen plater thus doing away wit the battery
egards
les


----------



## redfishsc (Apr 5, 2008)

As a secondary issue, just remember that unless you are plating your stuff with an obscene amount of gold, it's likely to be scratch prone and not durable. Pens just tend to be brutalized more than pampered, in my experience, and I only sell Ti Gold if they want gold.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 9, 2008)

Plating is a tricky business.  I used to be the QA manager for a shock absorber company where we chrome plated our own piston rods.  Aside from the issues of voltages-amps etc are the concentrations of elements in solution....and of course any issues with plate thickness, surface finish and potentially dangerous by-products of the plating process.  

I think you might want to talk with a jewlery maker about something like this, some of them have some good information on how they plate that they might be willing to share.


----------



## jjudge (Apr 13, 2008)

I imagine some jewelry has the same wear-and-tear issues as we do, right?
(e.g., rings)

or is plating just not used for such jewelry items?

--- joe


----------

